# PS121 v2 and Leopard 10.5.4



## robbino1965 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello guys.
The situation is quite simple.
A small lan with a router, a XP machine, an iMac and a printer HP 5652.
Due the fact is a USB only printer, I cannot share it on the lan SO my boss sent to me to the customer's office to install a PS121 v2.
The XP works fine BUT Mac has problems.

I installed Footmatic-rip and Hpijs programs, as described in an old thread here.
Setting up the printer I have 2 problems:
1) if I use LPD, choosing the right PPD, each time i sent a page, the printer becomes "In pause". No way to restore it with the document in "printing" mode
2) if I choose IPP, the connection seems to be established BUT it remains in a sort of waiting mode....... It says "Print" but it doesn't.

Any suggestion?


----------



## gsahli (Jul 9, 2008)

You also installed Ghostscript, right?
IPP and LPD protocols specify use of a port name (queue name) to distinguish between ports the printer could be on (even if your print server only has one port, the Protocol requires the queue name). You should be able to find the queue name in the manual or maybe in the print servers online web admin page. The HP Jetdirect protocol uses a port Number to distinguish between printer ports, and on OS X it defaults to port 9100 (on Windows, called raw port 9100). So a queue name isn't required there. Try HP Jetdirect protocol.


----------

